# Prosit Neujahr !



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2007)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr 2007 allerseits und weiterhin allen ungebremstes Durchhaltevermögen im Kampf gegen SPAM


----------



## Reinhard (1 Januar 2014)

Ein gesundes Neues Jahr euch allen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/neue-kundschaft-der-lyriker-thread.3843/page-39#post-375253


----------



## BenTigger (1 Januar 2014)

Danke Reinhard, für das Neujahrsgedicht und Danke an den Gast für den positiven Energieschub für 2014...
Allen wünsche ich das ihre guten Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen...


----------



## Cookie (1 Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Heiko (1 Januar 2014)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues auch von mir!


----------



## Devilfrank (2 Januar 2014)

Morgääääähn... Hab ich was verpasst?


----------

